# Betta face discoloration/blotchiness... help!



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

I noticed this past month that my betta fish has what seems like a rosy discoloration on his face. It looks really blotchy, and textured. I don't know what might be wrong with him. I perform 50% water changes weekly and test my water every few days.

He lives in a 5 gallon planted tank that is kept at 80 degrees F. I feed him one betta pellet a day and sometimes some dried blood worms for a treat. I let him fast one day a week.

I tested the water parameters and there is 0 nitrite and nitrate, 0 ammonia, 25ppm water hardness, 0 chlorine, 120ppm alkalinity and a pH of 7.2.

I attached some pictures of the redness, as well as a before picture.

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ness-my-bettas-head-help-81237/#ixzz1YLKpAvi8


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 5g
What temperature is your tank? 80F
Does your tank have a filter? Yes, a Marineland bio-wheel
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? Just live plants

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Betta pellet 1 per day, blood worms as treat
How often do you feed your betta fish? Once a day, with one day a week fasting

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 1x week 
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Seachem Prime

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: <.25ppm
pH: 7.2
Hardness: Softish
Alkalinity: 120ppm

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Face has red patches, eye has bulge (see picture)
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? No change
When did you start noticing the symptoms? One month ago, symptoms have not progressed
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? 2 months ?


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

Is it just the color? Some bettas change color time to time.


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

His eye also has some kind of bump on it, you can see it in the second or third picture I uploaded.

Do bettas change color like this?


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

It looks like just color. You seem to provide EXCELLENT care for him! I wouldn't fret. Almost every Betta will change color at least 1ce in his or her life. Even if they just brighten up. Some are white, then go to red or blue or something. 

Almost every fish can change color. Even Goldfish. They can go white or black. But they can't control that, betta fish seem to be able to.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your beautiful guy. =(
May be a bacterial infection, hard to say... since showing no other signs like lethargy or clamped fins. 
The eye.. not quite sure if it had been scratched, irritated or popeye.. but here is how to treat popeye, you may be able to use it to help his eye.

Popeye
•Symptoms: One or both eyes will swell and bulge out. It in itself can also be a symptom of Dropsy.
•Treatment: Usually not fatal if treated, but your betta might lose an eye. Conservative: If the swelling is extreme then use ES first. Perform 100% daily water changes. You may be able to treat the popeye with just Epsom and clean water. However, if the swelling goes down but the eyes remain cloudy/white, then switch to Aq.Salt at 1tsp/gal or use medications. Do not combine Aq.Salt with medications but you can continue to use ES during medical treatments. Medication: If ES or Aq.Salt do not do the trick or it is a serious case of popeye, then combine the ES with API Tetracycline, API Fungus Cure, API General Cure, API Triple Sulfa, OR Mardel’s Maracyn. 

If I can make a recommendation.. 1 pellet a day seems a bit.. small for a grown betta to eat. 4-6 is the common, normal amount. 2-3 in the morning, 2-3 in the evening.. or if can, break it up into 3 meals. Small meals spread throughout the day is very much more healthy then 1 large, or 1 very very small meal once a day. Having the right nutrients will help his immune system as well, with little food he will be weaker. 
Not saying you are taking poor care of him, you seem to be doing everything great. But under feeding is just as dangerous as over feeding.


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok thanks Myates!

I think I'm going to just perform water changes more often, maybe twice per week instead of one, and hope that will help. I don't think his eye bulge is severe enough to warrant any salt treatment yet, but I'm going to keep an eye on it.

The reason I was giving him only one pellet was because I heard that fish stomachs are only as big as their eye. The pellet seems roughly the size of his eye. But I will start feeding him more. I care a lot about him and want him to be healthy. Even if he changes color, I will still love him and want him to be whatever color he wants to be.

I am having trouble thinking of a name for him. I thought about Rhaegar from Game of Thrones but it doesn't seem appropriate. He seems very sweet and sometimes shy, and a dragon name doesn't fit.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

That sounds like a good plan, upping the water changes just a bit. But yeah.. don't start right away with the food, start with 2 pellets a day for a few days, then 3, so forth. Even 3 is fine to have a day, with a day of fasting. Just make sure he gets the proper nutrients is all I was thinking of. You're a good betta momma =)


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

Aww thanks Myates!

Any thoughts of a good name?


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Hope your betta is ok. This is just my opinion, but I think your fish is hungry! I would feed him at least 2 pellets, twice a day. And the bloodworms, 1 or 2 instead of pellets, a few times a week.


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok thanks!

Poor guy  I didn't know I wasn't feeding him enough. I'm going to gradually feed him more like PP said.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Aww that's ok... It's better to underfeed than overfeed. But yeah I would increase the intake a bit.


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you know if my betta would like frozen brine shrimp? My tetras and raspboras love that stuff, but I wasn't sure if it's safe for my betta.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine love frozen brine shrimp. Perfectly safe for them.


----------



## Vnessa123456 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok thanks! I'm sure he'll like it too.


----------

